# Very happy I got it!!



## wseand

Well this is a great day for you have fun with it, as I am sure you will.


----------



## charlie48

Nice buy !! I've been looking at this saw.I'm sure you will love it, Grizzly makes great stuff. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sedcokid

I know that you will enjoy this saw for many years to come. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## HokieMojo

i'm jealous.


----------



## widdle

Wow..You must be stoked..Was actually thinking of ordering one today..Was on the fence on a mobile base..Did you get the Grizzly mobile base ? and how is it. Congratulations on the new saw..


----------



## vicrider

I have had this model saw with a mobile base for two years. I can cut 1/16" veneers with it.

Even though I have been pretty happy with the Grizzly blades I bought at the same time, I am currently waiting on delivery of a Wood Slicer blade from Highland WW.

I was never a fan of resawing or making veneers when I owned a HF import 14" bandsaw, but this saw makes the process much easier and the end product much more reliable. After carefully adjusting the guides, I haven't had issues with drift, blade flutter, or bowing. There is sufficient adjustment in blade tension to get nice straight cuts. I did attach a taller face to the fence.

Mobile bases are great accessories for a small shop. I have mobile bases on all my machines and on my maple bench. Occasionally I have to move nearly everything to work on my motorcycle.

I recommend this saw. Great performance for the money.


----------



## stevenhsieh

*Eagle1*

I'm curious how did you get yours on a mobile base?


----------



## vicrider

I purchased an adjustable mobile base from Rockler (actually three 'cause they were on deep dish discount that day). One each for my table saw, band saw and bench.


----------



## Eagle1

Widdle I got the Shop Fox base model # G7314Z.

Steven In the instructions they tell you how to do it without picking the whole thing up. Taking my time I was able to get put togther all by myself. It was tough, I wouldn't do that again.

The saw comes with the deluxe resaw fence. It is cast. And it has a resaw attachment of alunimun.


----------



## vicrider

I see I misunderstood the last question. I had a friend help me tip it up on a 2X and jockey the base underneath the saw. It is a heavy machine.


----------



## b2rtch

"Widdle I got the Shop Fox base model # G7314Z.'
Tom, 
Look at the openings in the cast iron wheel they say "Shop Fox" all over the place


----------



## mattg

That's a beauty!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrPukaShell

No room in the shop you say….... I have room if it becomes too much of a problem. Awesome purchase.


----------



## a1Jim

Enjoy ,thanks for the review.


----------



## Ken90712

NICE!!!!! Congrats, I have the Grizzly Ultimate 14 and love it but 17 would be even better Good for you!


----------



## BBF

So Tim you have had your G0513X2 for just about 3 years now. So now that you know all of the ins and outs of this saw how do you like it now?


----------



## dbray55

I just bought the G0513X2BF with the brake. This replaced my 0555 14" band saw.

There is no comparison. The difference is night and day.


----------

